# "Replica?" turn of the century British Roadster



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello
I have no personal photos but some photos online will show you what i'm after , the reason im posting is that i need some advice to help me make a 1975 Raleigh DL-1 to look older ( I thank you in advance for your help )
link to the last try at this https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1935-raleigh-from-scrach.149280/
Era looking for 1900-1925-30
Also some parts im looking for
-28 in full chain guard
-Quadrant shifter
-used 2-3 spring brooks saddle
-era correct grips




DL-1 as mine is

Below are some likenesses that i would like to replicate


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 31, 2020)

You'll also want to drop the chrome parts and go to nickel plated or black painted, if you're looking to go pre-1925.

Many of the early bikes also do not have a white tail, but instead are just mono-color on the rear fender.

You'll probably want to go to differently shaped front bars if you have the wide-set, US-pattern DL-1 bars. You may have luck finding the old-style "narrow" bars for the Raleigh.

You're probably looking at importing many parts because pre-1925 English bikes and parts are rare in the US.

You probably want to do this on an incomplete or rough condition bike - the modifications are pretty extensive if you're trying to go all-out on the look. On the plus side, one option is to get a bike with rough chrome and just de-plate and go to black-out.


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 31, 2020)

I have several British bike and I would recommend selling yours and buying what u want the British bikes don’t cost a lot It would cost you more to buy those parts and it work to buy a complete bike


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 31, 2020)

@SirMike1983 How do you de-plate?(my chrome is eh and i would be willing to do this 
The fenders i have are in ok condition but i fear painting them , i did that before and it looked horrible! Any tips on painting that white part black?
Who might have a pair of narrow rod brake bars?( would wood grips be apropriate)
Thank you


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Billythekid said:


> I have several British bike and I would recommend selling yours and buying what u want the British bikes don’t cost a lot It would cost you more to buy those parts and it work to buy a complete bike



Sound advice.


SirMike1983 said:


> You'll also want to drop the chrome parts and go to nickel plated or black painted, if you're looking to go pre-1925.
> 
> Many of the early bikes also do not have a white tail, but instead are just mono-color on the rear fender.
> 
> ...



Also sound advice.

The shipping  costs alone would render this somewhat of a folly.

I can keep an eye out for you across the pond if you like; these bikes can be had for pretty reasonable prices, but again, shipping is pricey.

And that 'DL-1' looks in fantastic condition,  might be a shame to do what you're thinking.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 31, 2020)

@dnc1 I would love to have you keep an eye out if that's not a problem
My dl-1 is in almost that good of shape but alas thats not mine 
I am looking to get rid of 2 of my bikes so i might be able to pay for such a item


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 31, 2020)

I'll keep an eye out, but bear in mind the current difficult situation worldwide.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 31, 2020)

I have been thinking about that .
I try not to be picky but id like something built before 1930
P.s the bikes im looking to get rid of are my 69 Raleigh And my 73 Hiawatha


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 31, 2020)

3 spring seats are less than 20.00 on aliexpress.








						27.22US $ |Retro Vintage Leather Bicycle Saddle Seat Comfortable Cushion Road MTB Bike Sport Pad Cycling Replacement|Bicycle Saddle|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 31, 2020)

@Andrew Gorman How good are they? Will they last as long as a brooks?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 31, 2020)

I Haven't bought one- the bike it was going to go on got stolen.  I'd guess they are OK, but definitely not Brooks quality, maybe better than seats from India.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 31, 2020)

Hears what i'd like to build / find


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 31, 2020)

Looks like a fun project.  The technical term for the full chain guard is "Chain Case", so search for that.  I have a scruffy narrow set of rod brake bars off of a 1938 Raleigh built gazelle that need a new home- I'll get a picture to you tomorrow.  Any chrome shop can strip plating too, or you can always just sandblast.  Check out the "vintage" saddles on AliExpress- they will probably age fast, and are cheap enough to experiment with.  Dutch bike shops also have some old-timey looking components:




__





						Parts for maintenance of older and traditional bikes
					





					www.dutchbikebits.com


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 1, 2020)

@SirMike1983 @Andrew Gorman @dnc1 
How would one go about getting the decals off my current bike?Without ruining the paint that is.
Where would i go about finding replica 1920-30 decals?


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 1, 2020)

I’d leave them alone adds character


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 2, 2020)

Why don't you just run an ad in the wanted section?  There are older British bikes in circulation in the US.  I have seen them at the Brimfield and Hershey Swaps.  Years ago Ralph Lauren or another clothing designer brought heaps of them in to display in their stores for a season.


----------



## bikejunk (Apr 2, 2020)

they are out their I have about 10 various European bicycle all pre war and all of them purchased on this side of the pond


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 2, 2020)

I would but most of them are way out of my budget
Where i live in colorado there are all road bicycleist so there are few antiques
If anyone comes accrost one id like to know if thats not to much trouble


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 2, 2020)

If u pm me your number I’ll send u a pic of a Raleigh sports that I have it’s a 54 but may interest u


----------

